# MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio 11 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

MSI's flagship graphics card for now, the Gaming X Trio combines NVIDIA's fastest GPU, the RTX 2080 Ti, with the highest factory-overclocked speed available, and some serious electrical muscle to keep it ticking. You could just consider this a halo product and skip the next Titan.

*Show full review*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 19, 2018)

Damn, these 2080 Ti's absolutely fly!


----------



## Melladozzz (Sep 19, 2018)

As usual, best reviews on the web, loved it. 
A dream card for my 4k setup, but for double the price of my 1 year old 1080ti. 
Will wait for a price cut / next gen anyway.


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 19, 2018)

Love how these cards went straight to the top on the perf-per-dollar graphs.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

The conclusion has been added, thanks for your patience


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 19, 2018)

All data taken from TPU current reviews:

Power (Avg) - Average Power in Gaming
Power (Peak) - Peak Power in Gaming
Temp (Load) - Temperature at Load
Temp (OC) - Temperature at Load w/ OC
Noise (Load) - Fan Noise at Load
OC (fps) - What fps was achieved under manual OC
% Over FE -  What % was that over reference Card stock settings
2080 W3 - Witcher 3 Score at 1440p w/ 2080
1080 W3 - Witcher 3 Score at 1440p w/ previous generation 1080
% Increase






Here's my take using data in the review ....

1.  Note, I didn't bother listing max core clock, boost clock or memory clocks ... why ? ... cause it has no impact on fps... the highest clock does NOT correspond to fastest (fps)

2.  Asus, nice job on the temps; lower than everybody else w/o more noise.   Not a big concern tho was everybody well under throttling point

3.  MSI again takes "top dog" status for best OC'd performance.

4.  It would appear, again, that how well you do in OC fps, related to how much power the card takes in.

5.  The cards are delivering 35 - 47% more performance than they did last generation.

6.  There's only 7% difference between the FE and the top dog... and only 3% difference between the 'top dog" and the nearest competitor. 

7.  The advantage of the best manually OC'd card over the "stock", non overclocked FE card is 16% .... about the same as we saw with the 1080 series, but significantly lower than the 23% we saw with the 980 series.


----------



## Darktalon (Sep 21, 2018)

Can you please tell us what the max power target, and max voltage is on this card? The FE only does 123 max power, the evga xc ultra did 130, im hoping since it is a custom card with an extra 6pin even, that the max power allowed would be higher.


----------



## JalleR (Sep 21, 2018)

I like the way that MSI took the FE design and Slappede some ekstra PCB and vrm on it  LOL


----------



## chinmi (Sep 21, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Love how these cards went straight to the top on the perf-per-dollar graphs.


is it a good thing or a bad thing ?


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 21, 2018)

chinmi said:


> is it a good thing or a bad thing ?


Not a good way to distinguish themselves at all.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 21, 2018)

Darktalon said:


> Can you please tell us what the max power target, and max voltage is on this card? The FE only does 123 max power, the evga xc ultra did 130, im hoping since it is a custom card with an extra 6pin even, that the max power allowed would be higher.



In my previous post I listed the peak gaming power draw (289) from TPUs test ... It hit 363 watts under Furmark tho.  The FE card hist 226 watts

https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_rtx_2080_ti_gaming_x_trio_review,28.html


MSI Gaming X:

Temp Target 88 Degrees C
Power Limiter: 110%
CPU clock + 130 MHz
Mem clock +800 MHz
Voltage +100%
FAN RPM default
MSI Duke:

Temp Target 88 Degrees C
Power Limiter: 111%
CPU clock + 145 MHz
Mem clock +1000MHz
Voltage +100%
FAN RPM default
FE

Temp Target 88 Degrees C
Power Limiter: 123%
CPU clock + 190 MHz
Mem clock +1000 MHz
Voltage +100%
FAN RPM default
I expect that the power limiter on the FE is higher cause the AIB cards have a higher base setting than the FE.  Same prolly true of the EVGA ... the SC series almost always used a reference PCB.  So would be nice to see actual numbers.

Note...the wrong data is in my previous post ... and the forum will not let me edit it

=========================================================






4.  It would appear, again, that how well you do in OC fps, related to how much power the card takes in.

5.  The cards are delivering26 - 32% more performance than they did last generation.

6.  There's only 4.6% difference between the FE and the top dog... and only 0.7% difference between the 'top dog" and the nearest competitor. 

7.  The advantage of the best manually OC'd card over the "stock", non overclocked FE card is 16% .... about the same as we saw with the 1080 series, but significantly lower than the 23% we saw with the 980 series.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2018)

More power limiter info. Prerelease just for you  These charts will be added to all VGA reviews going forward. 

Any thoughts on presentation/text/naming/etc?


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 21, 2018)

Great info ... and presentation.

Illustrates that numbers can be deceiving ... looking at the MSI having only 10% makes it apear that the card has limited overclocking ability.   However, reality is because the base power is higher, it still allows the most power.  Interesting that the MSI max of 330 => 363 under Furmark.  Also that there's  a 40 w swing between the samples... and the Stric 2080 number is extreme ... one would thing it would have better numbers with all that extra power available .... 

Will you be doing the other data too ?  Temp Target / Voltage Ranges


----------



## Darktalon (Sep 21, 2018)

That is exactly what I was looking for, thank you very much! Is EVGA sending any cards your way perchance?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2018)

Darktalon said:


> Is EVGA sending any cards your way perchance?


EVGA said I'm on their list, that's the last thing I heard from them


----------



## Darktalon (Sep 21, 2018)

Awesome! Hopefully they send the FTW3 as well, looking forward to it!


----------



## Josh crutchley (Sep 22, 2018)

I was looking at the pcb high res pics and noticed something on the back. The display outputs dont look to have enough solder on them. Some of the pins are in empty holes others are not completely wetted. The ones that look empty might just be because of the camera angle and the shiny surface of the solder but the rest looks like crap.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 22, 2018)

looks nice especially the backplate that double as heatsink not only cover


----------



## ileile (Sep 23, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> More power limiter info. Prerelease just for you  These charts will be added to all VGA reviews going forward.
> 
> Any thoughts on presentation/text/naming/etc?



Is there any info about the power limiter of gigabyte rtx 2080ti gaming oc?

gigabyte is easy to buy in my area, but can't get any info about it.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2018)

ileile said:


> Is there any info about the power limiter of gigabyte rtx 2080ti gaming oc?
> 
> gigabyte is easy to buy in my area, but can't get any info about it.


Not unless gigabyte sends me that card


----------

